
List of 1000 recently funded startups - tusharjawa
http://www.easyleadz.com/search/funding-list
======
tusharjawa
I wanted to share a useful resource with the community. Our tool collects
information about Funded startups and we thought it would be really helpful
for folks hustling out there to make use of this information.

So we decided to publish a free list of 1000 recently funded startups which
anyone can easily download. All you have to do is go to the link and click
download, no sign up required.

List contains Company Name, Website, Funding Amount, Funding stage,Location
and Date. Hope its useful. Do share your feedback.

